# Faces of EhMac



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

Found a thread in blu-ray.com which asked all it's members to post a photo of themselves. This may already have been done here. If so I apologize. Can we do it again though?


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

*Me*

Pic of myself from a year ago.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You look different than you did in Daddy Daycare. Here is moi.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Before and after ..........


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Love the portrait behind you Max... Is that your own creation?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Great idea CR... aside from Max, seeing a predominance of facial hair so far...

This was taken a couple of years ago when our family was on a road trip to New Brunswick... that is me and my "best boy" Bailey... can you tell who is who...


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

We here I am at my least......


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Screature, the large oil portrait behind me, "Rembrandt," is done by an English painter named Melanie Day... as is the bird lady work on paper to the left. She's been based out of Toronto for many years now and has a huge repertoire of styles and subjects. Very versatile painter. Melanie also did the 'orange juice' oil finish on our living room wall. The dainty little painting of a bird on the right, unfortunately partially obscured by the black lamp, is by a fellow named Ric Santon. The house is full of my own paintings but we like to mix it up a lot.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Max...


Pooh! Max looks just like his avatar. That's no fun. I think I saw him walking the other day down Queen Street with a mattress strapped to his back.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Here's me playing with my camera...it's a little dated (c. 1958), but you really don't want to see my mug today...trust me on that.










For those interested, here's the original EhMac Mugshots thread. Too bad most of the pics are no longer hosted.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/21306-ehmac-mugshots.html


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Max a question for you .... the guitar you are holding I'm not familiar with it .... it looks like an Ovation head but a Godin body ..... what type is it?


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

From my iMac's camera.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually Dr. G, you look exactly like a CROSS between me and our previous VMUG president, Don Mayer. Too bad I don't have a pic, but it's ... kinda creepy, really ...

I posted my pic recently, but here's another version:









Bit more gray in my beard now but basically the same. I do, sadly, look rather a lot like my avatar!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here I am with some friends last year.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Rps said:


> Max a question for you .... the guitar you are holding I'm not familiar with it .... it looks like an Ovation head but a Godin body ..... what type is it?



Rps, it's an Aria Pro II TS 500 from the Matsumoko factory, circa 1980 or so. It's a set neck beast with the comfort and scale of a Strat and a ton of tonal options. Big headstock like a 70s Strat but a pickup configuration like an SG or Les Paul, although wired for an absurd amount of variation via coil splitting and gain boost... I'm still trying to get a handle on what it's capable of. Got it last summer via Craigslist.

MacFury... I was walking down Queen East about two weeks ago with a big painting... sorry, no mattress.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

chas_m said:


> Actually Dr. G, you look exactly like a CROSS between me and our previous VMUG president, Don Mayer. Too bad I don't have a pic, but it's ... kinda creepy, really ...
> 
> I posted my pic recently, but here's another version:
> 
> ...


As I said, we might be long lost brothers. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

SINC said:


> Here I am with some friends last year.


Lucky! You got to meet Gabrielle Miller, the most beautiful woman in Canada (IMHO)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Yup. That's me... a living cartoon.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ More facial hair... hmmm... it this a pattern? Perhaps we should conduct a poll to find out...

BTW it must be hard to use a keyboard with your index finger and pinky cut off!  (sorry that is the first thing that came to mind when I saw th illustration.) Nice illustration though...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gerbill said:


> Lucky! You got to meet Gabrielle Miller, the most beautiful woman in Canada (IMHO)


Yep, and prettier in person with a personality to match. Enjoyed every minute of it. Hank (Fred Ewanuick) told me later he did not believe she had posed with me as she normally does not do that kind of thing.

I simply asked her if she would make an old guy's day and allow a picture with me. She smiled and said sure, then gave me a hug, thanked me for being a fan, and off she went.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Yep, and prettier in person with a personality to match. Enjoyed every minute of it. Hank (Fred Ewanuick) told me later he did not believe she had posed with me as she normally does not do that kind of thing.
> 
> I simply asked her if she would make an old guy's day and allow a picture with me. She smiled and said sure, then gave me a hug, thanked me for being a fan, and off she went.


I am actually quite jealous, she seems like a real sweety.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

​
Good luck identifying my guitar. I was actually a pioneer of the "face-on" style of guitar playing--it's so much easier to see where your fingers are going.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

After a race.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ What kind of race VD?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

screature said:


> ^^^ What kind of race VD?


Marathon.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*A SoyMac in its natural habitat*

If you've lived in Ottawa for any length of time, and you're downtown, you've probably seen me.
I try to bike when I can, and of course, the dogs have to come along ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vandave said:


> Marathon.


Nice!  I used to road race and time trial bicycles... (many moons and pounds ago...  )


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> If you've lived in Ottawa for any length of time, and you're downtown, you've probably seen me.
> I try to bike when I can, and of course, the dogs have to come along ...


Where's your helmet dude!!  (not to mention your pup's... :lmao You've only got one head.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

screature said:


> Nice!  I used to road race and time trial bicycles... (many moons and pounds ago...  )


I have a time trial bike for triathlon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMnQiwwCCSY


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

At home enjoying my life on a cruise ship on my private balcony.










It's kind of cramped, But the next ship I'm going on will have a 9 foot by 9 foot balcony.

Dave


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vandave said:


> I have a time trial bike for triathlon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMnQiwwCCSY


When I had some... uhmm.. man problems...  I started to train for triathlons to take some time off of the bicycle seat... things cleared up and I never ended competing in any.

Do you do full Iron Man triathlons or the half?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dolawren said:


> At home enjoying my life on a cruise ship on my private balcony.
> 
> It's kind of cramped, But the next ship I'm going on will have a 9 foot by 9 foot balcony.
> 
> Dave


Are you retired dolawren?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

One of two self portraits done in the last month as part of a class exercise:
This One: Oil Pastel on Mayfair Paper 16 x 24"


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Nice work KC4... Now that the groups are gone, I wanted to ask you did you ever finish/redo the portrait of the biker?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

screature said:


> ^^^ Nice work KC4... Now that the groups are gone, I wanted to ask you did you ever finish/redo the portrait of the biker?


Thanks Screature, but nope - not yet - because I have been completely off watercolors for these last few months in school, forcing myself to work in mediums I have little or no experience with - such as oil pastels, chalk and charcoal...gawwwd I detest charcoal. tptptptp ..and chalk is a close runner up.. ATCHOOO!

Maybe between semesters I can find some time to play with the paints again and finish the biker.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> Are you retired dolawren?


No...Not by any means, Sometimes I wish I was, I'm still too young,
I work seasonally from Spring until late fall as a groundskeeper.

I get the winters off and collect unemployment until the cycle begins again in the spring,
I always manage to get at least one good holiday a year, My girlfriend is a travel agent.

I do declare my holidays to the government though,
So I lose a week of unemployment benefits depending on my timing.

Dave


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dolawren said:


> No...Not by any means, Sometimes I wish I was, I'm still too young,
> I work seasonally from Spring until late fall as a groundskeeper.
> 
> I get the winters off and collect unemployment until the cycle begins again in the spring,
> ...


Well at least you get some extended time off for R&R... Is a grounds keeper kind of like a landscaper (forgive my ignorance... )

is it your work that caused the bum knee in the photo?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

screature said:


> When I had some... uhmm.. man problems...  I started to train for triathlons to take some time off of the bicycle seat... things cleared up and I never ended competing in any.
> 
> Do you do full Iron Man triathlons or the half?


I have done about 5 sprint distance, 1 Olympic and 1 Half Iron.

I am signed up for Ironman in August 2010. I'll do another Half in June.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> Well at least you get some extended time off for R&R... Is a grounds keeper kind of like a landscaper (forgive my ignorance... )
> 
> is it your work that caused the bum knee in the photo?


I cut the grass for a cemetery in Toronto,
The bum knee was an accident I had at work, I fell down a hill with a push mower.

They attempted to cover up the accident, But to appease the gods,
They gave me a tractor to ride instead of walking and paid for all my time off for therapy.

A specialist doctor gave me a 50/50 chance that it would be ok after an operation.
Either it would be ok or I'd be crippled for life, I chose to not get the operation.

Interesting employers.

I don't hold any grudges

It is what it is.

Dave


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Vandave said:


> I have done about 5 sprint distance, 1 Olympic and 1 Half Iron.
> 
> I am signed up for Ironman in August 2010. I'll do another Half in June.


Good for you!!! :clap: Are you competitive or do you do it for the personal challenge?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dolawren said:


> I cut the grass for a cemetery in Toronto,
> The bum knee was an accident I had at work, I fell down a hill with a push mower.
> 
> They attempted to cover up the accident, But to appease the gods,
> ...


Ouch!!! That is scary... I presume the mower had an auto shut off mechanism... 

We have a 1/4 acre property (minuscule in comparison to what you are used to I am sure) and I had a couple of tumbles over the summer (going too fast and not paying enough attention in slippery conditions) doing the drainage ditches in the front and I thank god for the auto shut off.

So how goes the recovery... I am in my mid (soon to be late) 40s and I certainly notice that it takes longer to heal now.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Where's your helmet dude!!  (not to mention your pup's... :lmao ...


What the dogs _really_ need, are goggles. They won't keep them on. And then Jimmy Williams eats his.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

screature said:


> Good for you!!! :clap: Are you competitive or do you do it for the personal challenge?


Personal challenge and fitness.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> Ouch!!! That is scary... I presume the mower had an auto shut off mechanism...
> 
> We have a 1/4 acre property (minuscule in comparison to what you are used to I am sure) and I had a couple of tumbles over the summer (going too fast and not paying enough attention in slippery conditions) doing the drainage ditches in the front and I thank god for the auto shut off.
> 
> So how goes the recovery... I am in my mid (soon to be late) 40s and I certainly notice that it takes longer to heal now.


I'm 52 now, Accident happened 2 years ago, Still feel when it is going to rain,
Occasionally the knee will pop out and I'll lose my balance, But I've never fallen over.

The mower had a dead man switch, It was on a steep hill that was wet,
I fell down and bashed my knee on some rocks at the bottom of the hill.

It's a long recovery, Maybe someday I'll be normal again.

The acreage is close to 200 acres, But I'm on a tractor now,
Actually I drive a John Deere 737 now, It's very easily manageable,
I only cut about one quarter of it, 3 other tractors cut the rest.

Dave


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Vandave said:


> Marathon.


Ahhhhhh a fellow athlete. I've never "run" a marathon, but in the Ontario Race Walking Championships, I came in second.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................last.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Vandave said:


> Marathon.


I was so sure you would have joked "Vulcan."


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's one at Pikes Peak Colorado.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

chimo said:


> Here's one at Pikes Peak Colorado.


Awesome looking scenery Chimo - are you a climber, hiker, skier, snowboarder or none of the above???


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

My first piece of theatre with my son on stage with me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Wow... cool. What was the play?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

chuckster said:


> My first piece of theatre with my son on stage with me.


Great shot! Like the lighting!
I've done a lot of shoots in theatre settings - low light- fast action - no flash allowed - very challenging, to say the least.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

I am sweating like a pig with multiple "fat suits" in "The Emperor's New Clothes". Re-written by a local playwright with songs added as well, this is the local Theatre Guild's 2009 Children's Christmas play. I've been doing theatre since the early 80's and now my 7 year old has joined me. It's probably been a secret wish of his to yell at a few hundred people that I wasn't wearing any clothes.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Can't let this die...time to bump this thread.

Usually I'm behind the camera, but here's a recent shot from my Sept. fishing trip.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's me in Montana last year... that water was fresh off the glacier and ice cold, and it was July.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a couple of me ... me jammin with David Love (from the Carpet Frogs / Bachman Cummings band) at a jam night and one from Halloween a couple of years ago.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

kps said:


> Can't let this die...time to bump this thread.
> 
> Usually I'm behind the camera, but here's a recent shot from my Sept. fishing trip.


Are you going to tell us where the good fishin' hole is kps? And what are you catchin'...Pike??

That one at about 10 o'clock - you're catching future bait, yes?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

chuckster said:


> My first piece of theatre with my son on stage with me.


Damn, you two do a perfect impression of Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

KC4 said:


> Are you going to tell us where the good fishin' hole is kps? And what are you catchin'...Pike??
> 
> That one at about 10 o'clock - you're catching future bait, yes?


Yup, looks like slough shark.

That little one came out of the stomach of the big one-a twofer!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Faces of ehMax*


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

okay here is one of me, I think that my daughter took this based on the look of my face.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Trevor Robertson said:


> okay here is one of me, I think that my daughter took this based on the look of my face.


:clap:

Hey, I remember owning that shirt too. Think its in a closet drawer somewhere.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ehMax said:


> :clap:
> 
> Hey, I remember owning that shirt too. Think its in a closet drawer somewhere.


The funny thing was that I had to go back almost a year to find a photo of myself by my self and this was the first one and I just happened to be wearing that shirt, so I thought it was ment to be posted here!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Ya know, Mr. Mayor, for someone with the responsibility of deciding who gets banned, who gets a time-out, which threads get closed, who gets a strip torn out, etc., we humble citizens expect a high degree of consistency. Instead, those photos reveal a malleability that I find disturbing. I'd recommend an industrial strength application of full-body botox, or else the next time you put your foot down, we might all be horrified to discover it has morphed into a Ming vase or a Ziploc bag filled with lime Jell-O.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Are you going to tell us where the good fishin' hole is kps? And what are you catchin'...Pike??
> 
> That one at about 10 o'clock - you're catching future bait, yes?


It's Biscotasi Lake in Northern Ontario halfway between Sudbury and Chapleau. It's a 80km jaunt on a gravel road once you leave the pavement of Hwy 144.

Biscotasing --railway town

Fishing for Northern Walleye a.k.a Pickerel, it's the little ones you want to eat...the pike was for filleting practice.

We were there for 5 days, had 3 solid feeds of pickerel. Some days we just lounged around and sampled the glory of Canadian Rye with a splash of coke.LOL.

We also brought our shotguns in hopes of getting grouse or partridge, but no luck this trip.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

FeXL said:


> Yup, looks like slough shark.
> 
> That little one came out of the stomach of the big one-a twofer!


Never mind the slough sharks, post yer mug or I'll post it for ya.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> Never mind the slough sharks, post yer mug or I'll post it for ya.


:clap::clap: Do it! He's a handsome lad indeed.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

kps said:


> Never mind the slough sharks, post yer mug or I'll post it for ya.


...our mug your post!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Ya know, Mr. Mayor, for someone with the responsibility of deciding who gets banned, who gets a time-out, which threads get closed, who gets a strip torn out, etc., we humble citizens expect a high degree of consistency. Instead, those photos reveal a malleability that I find disturbing. I'd recommend an industrial strength application of full-body botox, or else the next time you put your foot down, we might all be horrified to discover it has morphed into a Ming vase or a Ziploc bag filled with lime Jell-O.


 . Kazak, it's obviously another one of your fellow infundibulum wave phenomena experiencing excessive sunspot activities, again.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

SINC said:


> :clap::clap: Do it! He's a handsome lad indeed.


I'll give him a chance first. LOL

However, I like the dude and wouldn't do it without his permission.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> I'll give him a chance first. LOL
> 
> However, I like the dude and wouldn't do it without his permission.


Nor would I, but I love to give him a minor wedgie every once in a while!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> :clap::clap: Do it! He's a handsome lad indeed.


<snort>

Handsome, alright. The kind of face that's gotta sneak up on the water bowl in the morning. Damn good thing all the mirrors in this place are stainless steel.

Jes' remember, you asked.

Me about 7 years ago. Beard is real, hair added. Little more salt in the pepper these days...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, that would be he! :lmao:

Looks just like he did when he showed for my 65th birthday, albeit a bit wetter.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

FeXL,

You're the toughest looking guy I've seen in a while.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

thegreenapple said:


>


I can even smell you Trev


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Here is me...Oilers and all. Another of the Gfriend, Me and the Drummer for the Bourbon Legends last New Years in Whitby.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

having a -wail- of a time on my fav vintage ludwigs. Think this is at lee's palace.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> FeXL,
> 
> You're the toughest looking guy I've seen in a while.


You should see me when I'm NOT on my meds...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> You should see me when I'm NOT on my meds...


OMG, I've seen him in that state. Outta beer! It's awful! Run!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

KC4 said:


> . Kazak, it's obviously another one of your fellow infundibulum wave phenomena experiencing excessive sunspot activities, again.


Well, that would explain the photos, but now I'm nervous about our mayor only being here for one hour every 59 days.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Well, that would explain the photos, but now I'm nervous about our mayor only being here for one hour every 59 days.


He _has_ people.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Kazak said:


> Well, that would explain the photos, but now I'm nervous about our mayor only being here for one hour every 59 days.


I'm always watching.... ALWAYS....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Here's another one of me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont think we've seen one of macfury yet.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nor MacDoc... and you probably won't.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Nor However... 

Guess I should put mine if we're calling people out.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

---


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just wanted to throw in my .02 that this thread was a fabulous idea. Really nice to put faces to names... makes it all the more dear somehow.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

jawknee said:


> me as fonzie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao::lmao:Excellent! :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'll take door #3


got milk?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> <snort>
> 
> Handsome, alright. The kind of face that's gotta sneak up on the water bowl in the morning. Damn good thing all the mirrors in this place are stainless steel.
> 
> ...


Dude... either that door jam is really low or you are one honkin' big fella!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

jawknee said:


> me as fonzie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap: :clap: Pricless!!!


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

This picture was taken last summer so I don't think I have any more wrinkles
The beautiful young lady with me is my granddaughter.... she just turned four.:love2:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

screature said:


> Dude... either that door jam is really low or you are one honkin' big fella!!




Never thought about that before, but you're right, it does look that way. Actually, it's a matter of perspective. Image was taken with the camera about waist high, makes me look taller. Real life, just under 6 foot.

Beard was actually shorter there than I had worn it in the past by about 4 or 5 inches. Used to split and flow over my shoulders when I rode. My spice hated it when she rode double, she'd lean forward to talk to me and get a mouthful of beard.  Not quite ZZ Top length, but a respectable effort. Used to love the looks I'd get from adults in public, they'd grab their kids and move them out of the way. If the adults were that quick to judge, to hell with 'em. Always felt sorry for the little'uns though, never wanted to scare them. Around Christmas time, walking around the malls, I'd get asked by the more bold if I was Santa Claus. Always brought a smile & a twinkle to my eye...

Beard is much shorter now, covers up less of the homely. This face hasn't seen sunshine since 1983. Grew my first beard in '79, wore it short for about 2 years, shaved it off, got told I looked far too clean shaven for a Harley rider, regrew it and never looked back.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Atta boy FeXL, I knew you could do it!

jawknee: nice job. LOL


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bolor said:


> This picture was taken last summer so I don't think I have any more wrinkles
> The beautiful young lady with me is my granddaughter.... she just turned four.:love2:


Great pic, Bolor. This gives new meaning to a "Bolor Special". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

On my last trip home to NS this October...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> On my last trip home to NS this October...


You should be ashamed of yourself, beating up on a measly specimen like that.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I think the comment above is directed at the human, but it gives one paws . . .

By the way, Macfury, isn't "Toronto Proper" an oxymoron?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> By the way, Macfury, isn't "Toronto Proper" an oxymoron?


Is Langley, _B.C._ tautological?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Is Langley, _B.C._ tautological?


Is Macfury the latest spicy chicken burger at the House of Kroc?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> Is Macfury the latest spicy chicken burger at the House of Kroc?


No, but MacFurry is the latest meat sandwich at an Asian McDonald's in an unnamed Asian country.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Arf!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Going to behave . . . must not give in . . . temptation almost overwhelming . . .


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not. Behavior is overrated. 

I tot I taw a puddy tat! 

(more ehmac faces puleease - and please don't tell me ^these^ are ehMacers)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

KC4 said:


> I'm not. Behavior is overrated.
> 
> I tot I taw a puddy tat!
> 
> (more ehmac faces puleease - and please don't tell me ^these^ are ehMacers)


Clearly those are the faces of windows users...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Summer time picture*

This was taken in my back yard this summer. I almost have my suburban lot such that no one can see in.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lichen Software said:


> This was taken in my back yard this summer. I almost have my suburban lot such that no one can see in.


:lmao: You really look like you avatar LS... Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Yup that's me*



screature said:


> :lmao: You really look like you avatar LS... Did you do it yourself?


Yes, a number of years ago. Scanned a photo and then laid in the strokes over with photoshop, removed the background and drew in the monitor. 

Some people post their "highschool photo". Now this is looking pretty much like my "Highschool Avitar". I am in the middle of a race I cannot win. Which happens first? - The blond hair in the Avitar goes grey - Or falls out. Not sure which side I'm rooting for.

I used this as part of my letterhead for years. I just modernized about a month ago. I was looking for something less "independant, individual" ... substituting for something more "institutional, corporate". People seem more comfortable with the idea that guy designing their apps is more corporate. 

I kept the Avitar. I like it and it is easily recognizable.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

friend said:


> Me.


What? No beard? Long Hair?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> What? No beard? Long Hair?


Facial hair certainly seems to be in the majority amongst male members who have posted the photos thus far...


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

KC4 said:


> What? No beard? Long Hair?


Working on it. 
That picture is from the summer of -08.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

screature said:


> Facial hair certainly seems to be in the majority amongst male members who have posted the photos thus far...


Who wants to leave the comfort of a friendly Mac
for a close shave with death
in the form of a surgically sharp piece of metal?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

KC4 said:


> What? No beard? Long Hair?


Hey! I resemble that comment.

Some of us just know our limitations and do the world a favor by covering it up. Tried sneaking up on the water bowl this morning without brushing my face and shaving my teeth.

No joy. 

There's a wet spot on the carpet where it flipped going down the spiral staircase.

Film @ eleven...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*I don't think I've ever posted a picture of myself online*

So here's a first:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

very cool Byranc. Is that a dangerous jelly fish?


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

For some values of "dangerous" I guess  It's a "lion's mane" (Cyanea capillata), which is the largest known species of jelly fish. They're quite common in BC, and there is an abundant smaller species on the east coast.

I've been stung on the lip, and that hurt, but they're relatively harmless to most people (like bees... not dangerous unless your allergic).

Cheers


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Afterward, bryanc killed the photographer in cold blood for allowing the _Cyanea capillata_ to get so close, just for the sake of the photograph.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

KC4 said:


> What? No beard? Long Hair?


Getting there, getting there.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

friend said:


> Getting there, getting there.


Dude... You look like two different people in those photos... if you put them side by side I never would have guessed they are the same person.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

I know. 

How about this then


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Shapeshifter?


You got it brother.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I like friend's bottom picture the best. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

friend said:


> I know.
> 
> How about this then


A few of those have a hint of Jon Voight in them...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> A few of those have a hint of Jon Voight in them...


You are right, Macfury. I was thinking about who friend looked like, but could not place the face with the celebrity. Merci, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Macfury said:


> A few of those have a hint of Jon Voight in them...





Dr.G. said:


> You are right, Macfury. I was thinking about who friend looked like, but could not place the face with the celebrity. Merci, mon ami. :clap:


Ah, good. Thanks. 
He is a really good actor.
I remember to make the casting agent aware of that
next time I apply for a roll.

I haven't done any acting for 10 years now, but I intent to
pick it up when I get to Bellevue.
I'mhoping to find or write a theatre piece that I can perform.
I'm also going to ask some fellow actors for tip on an agent.
I have to try to get work within the only trade I know.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Apparently, I'm not the only one seeing celebrity resemblances here. My takes:
Pic 1: Jon Voight
Pic 2: Don Henley
Pic 3: Billy Corgan
Pic 4: Andy Rooney (young)
Pic 5: Henley again

That kind of malleability is no doubt useful as an actor.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

more like robert wagner.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Apparently, I'm not the only one seeing celebrity resemblances here. My takes:
> Pic 1: Jon Voight
> Pic 2: Don Henley
> Pic 3: Billy Corgan
> ...


Had to look that one up. 

*Malleable* |ˈmalyəbəl; ˈmalēə-|
_ able to be hammered or pressed permanently out of shape without breaking or cracking.
_
Thanks, I think. :lmao:

I was thinking, Billy Corgan's older fat brother, myself when I saw that picture.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Rps said:


> more like robert wagner.


I look a bit younger though, I hope.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Speaking of John Voight - I guess everyone knows that he's Angelina Jolie's daddy. Too bad we don't have any look-alikes for her - or do we?


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Gerbill said:


> Speaking of John Voight - I guess everyone knows that he's Angelina Jolie's daddy. Too bad we don't have any look-alikes for her - or do we?


Well, there should be some resemblance with one of me daughters then.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> One of my ex-girlfriends looks like Angelina Jolie.


Get her back.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope it wasn't recently. 
Did your landlord look like Brad Pitt?

Well, you're probably better off without her.
Partners that can't be faithful are of little use to us that are decent and true.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> My current lady is pretty good to me though.


Thank God for that then. 
Well, I've had my full share of that.
Now at last I'm happily married. :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> How many did you have to go through before you found the right match?


Don't let me discourage you. 
I was married for 14 years and it didn't work out in the end.
I think we really know when the right one comes along,
if we keep our hearts open.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I'm not so discouraged (anymore) I've been with a real sweetie for a few years now.


I'm glad to hear that.
It makes a world of difference. :clap:
I hope ye will keep adding years to those 5.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

*Having trouble uploading pictures*

I wanted to upload a couple of my pics here but am having trouble. I clck on "Manage Attachments" and choose thetwo pics and hit "Upload" and it gets stuck on "Uploading, please wait" for about 30 minutes before I get sick and close the window. and during that time I cannot load any EhMac pages!

Any help please?

Cheere


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Too big perhaps?



> Filetype	Max Filesize	Max Width
> bmp 488.3 KB	770 770
> gif 488.3 KB	770 770
> jpe 488.3 KB	770 770
> ...


*EDIT*
Sorry about the formatting, it's not being interpreted properly.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Nah, I saw the size table and made sure that my pics were 2000x2000 and less than 1 meg in size each.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

User CP>Miscellaneous>Attachments

Maybe your quota is full and you need to delete old attachments to make room for new?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I checked that already - I only had 700 K in 3 attachments, so that should ot have been a problem. anyway, I deleted those too and am giving it another go 

Cheers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tilt said:


> Nah, I saw the size table and made sure that my pics were 2000x2000 and less than 1 meg in size each.
> 
> Cheers


Try making them smaller. 2000 X 2000 is huge for ehMac. Try something more like 600 X 600 or less.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

screature said:


> Try making them smaller. 2000 X 2000 is huge for ehMac. Try something more like 600 X 600 or less.


Oh, OK. It's just that the size able did say 2000x2000 for JPGs. anyway, let me try smaller sizes.

Thanks and cheers


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

OK, I reduced the files to less than 640x480 and it still does not work.

I now remember that even earlier (long time ago) I had similar problems while trying to upload pictures. I don't remember how I resolved that issue then. Guess I am SOL 

Thanks to Screature, SINC and Ottawaman for your suggestions 

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> OK, I reduced the files to less than 640x480 and it still does not work.
> 
> I now remember that even earlier (long time ago) I had similar problems while trying to upload pictures. I don't remember how I resolved that issue then. Guess I am SOL
> 
> ...


Tilt, you can e-mail me the pics you want to post and I will put your pics on MobilMe and then send you a link so you can post them using the image button.

donaldjs at telus.net


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

This is really a strange glitch... I have no issues uploading images whatsoever... maybe report it to the Mayor and see if he can come up with a fix...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Maybe it's a sign that the world isn't s'pose ta see yer mug online...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Maybe it's a sign that the world isn't s'pose ta see yer mug online...


Now what kind of holiday spirit is that...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

tilt, try uploading them to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting and then posting the link from there.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Maybe it's a sign that the world isn't s'pose ta see yer mug online...


Can't be worse then my Billy Corgan like pic.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> Tilt, you can e-mail me the pics you want to post and I will put your pics on MobilMe and then send you a link so you can post them using the image button.
> 
> donaldjs at telus.net


Done, thanks


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Maybe it's a sign that the world isn't s'pose ta see yer mug online...


Heheh, I was about to suggest that myself


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

friend said:


> Can't be worse then my Billy Corgan like pic.


Hadn't even thought of that resemblance... but 'tis true...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonal said:


> tilt, try uploading them to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting and then posting the link from there.


Thanks Sonal. I just emailed them to SINC before I read your response 

Cheers


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

I have used ImageWell to down size and edit photos for 
quite awhile now. I works like a charm. 

ImageWell


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks to SINC for the links I am able to post my pics now. What do you say now FeXL? 

OK, in keeping with the long hair, pony-tail and facial hair meme, here are a couple of mine:



















BTW, my avatar is a pic of me before I grew my hair and beard. Now I am back to having short hair and zero facial hair 

Cheers


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay, since so many of you are posting real pictures, here's one that's about 40 years more current than the first one I posted. This is me in Miami in July 2008.





​


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Okay, since so many of you are posting real pictures, here's one that's about 40 years more current than the first one I posted. This is me in Miami in July 2008.


Hmmm.
Maybe I should hire you for those though negotiations 
that will come up regarding my performances, publishing and royalties.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

tilt said:


> What do you say now FeXL?


Not as frightening as I'd thought! 

Wha...what's that foreign two wheeler ya got under yer butt?

Hey, that's not a Hawg!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Not as frightening as I'd thought!
> 
> Wha...what's that foreign two wheeler ya got under yer butt?
> 
> Hey, that's not a Hawg!


Harrumph! I do not touch hawgs. I like driving a proper motorcycle, not a leaking pile-driver on wheels.

That my friend is an honest-to-goodness boat on two-wheels that I just sold three months ago for more that what I paid for it  The picture was taken a few minutes before the buyer came to take delivery.

In case you were not being facetious, that's a 1985 Honda Goldwing Interstate.

Cheers


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

friend said:


> Hmmm.
> Maybe I should hire you for those though negotiations
> that will come up regarding my performances, publishing and royalties.


I don't usually look like that; I was on my way to a gig. Before I cropped the photo, you could see that I have a backpack in one hand and a djembe in the other.

Besides, anyone loony enough to be walking around in Miami in July dressed like that is not someone you want doing your negotiating.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Kazak said:


> I don't usually look like that; I was on my way to a gig. Before I cropped the photo, you could see that I have a backpack in one hand and a djembe in the other.
> 
> Besides, anyone loony enough to be walking around in Miami in July dressed like that is not someone you want doing your negotiating.


I'll take the Djembe, whatever it is  The backpack you can keep unless it has a MacBook Pro 17".

Cheers


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> I don't usually look like that; I was on my way to a gig. Before I cropped the photo, you could see that I have a backpack in one hand and a djembe in the other.
> 
> Besides, anyone loony enough to be walking around in Miami in July dressed like that is not someone you want doing your negotiating.


You were playing an African Drum in a suit??? Not the drum silly - YOU.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

KC4 said:


> You were playing an African Drum in a suit??? Not the drum silly - YOU.


Just one song--piano for the rest, but I don't usually carry one with me.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Just one song--piano for the rest, but I don't usually carry one with me.


Pianos are far to heavy for that. Takes a toll on the shoulders :lmao:


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Kazak said:


> I don't usually look like that; I was on my way to a gig. Before I cropped the photo, you could see that I have a backpack in one hand and a djembe in the other.
> 
> Besides, anyone loony enough to be walking around in Miami in July dressed like that is not someone you want doing your negotiating.


Do you have anything up on the net I can listen to, YouTube or something?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

friend said:


> Do you have anything up on the net I can listen to, YouTube or something?


Good question. Let me poke around and see what I can find.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

tilt said:


> Harrumph! I do not touch hawgs. I like driving a proper motorcycle, not a leaking pile-driver on wheels.


My old ride ('74 Sportster) was like that. Rode her for 27 years, she never was 100% oil tight. Was able to stem the flow a few times, but never really stop it. New to me one ('01 Ultra, got her about 15 months ago) has only dropped oil once on the garage floor. About 3 drops, after a long, hard ride one weekend early this summer. Nothing before or since.



tilt said:


> In case you were not being facetious,


Nope, quite facetious.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's one of me.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

FeXL said:


> My old ride ('74 Sportster) was like that. Rode her for 27 years, she never was 100% oil tight. Was able to stem the flow a few times, but never really stop it.


I had one like that - a Royal Enfield Bullet, long-stroke single-banger 350 cc. Love-Hate relationship with the bike. Hated it with a passion when it was with me because of the leaks, noises and the constant need to take it in for repairs etc.; but loved and missed it whenever it was in the shop for repairs and could not wait to get it back.

Cheers


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

tilt said:


> Love-Hate relationship with the bike.


Know that one! 

Have a buddy who used to have an old BSA 500 single, he felt the same about it...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Just one song--piano for the rest, but I don't usually carry one with me.





friend said:


> Do you have anything up on the net I can listen to, YouTube or something?


Be careful what you ask for friend, Kaz admits he can't carry a tune.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

KC4 said:


> Be careful what you ask for friend, Kaz admits he can't carry a tune.


If you can't carry a tune, you get a wheel barrow.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's one of mine from Chamonix


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

(bump)

More Mugs Please!


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

KC4 said:


> (bump)
> 
> More Mugs Please!


But I don't want to burden anyone with inferiority complexes!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

chasMac said:


> But I don't want to burden anyone with inferiority complexes!


:lmao:
I dunno chasMac, we're all pretty dang cute here.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Speaking of mugs, if you have the money, become a lifetime member of ehMacLand and receive a fine mug with the ehMacLand logo, signed by his honor, our mayor, touched by Bono, and a year's supply of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc over in The Shang thread. It is truly worth the donation.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That reminds me, I have yet to be mugged by the Mayor. I wonder where mine went?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> That reminds me, I have yet to be mugged by the Mayor. I wonder where mine went?


My mug just arrived yesterday. It was delayed in the mail, or so Canada Post told me.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> That reminds me, I have yet to be mugged by the Mayor. I wonder where mine went?


Hmmm... Item was shipped Expedited Parcel by Canada Post. 
On tracking page, it says it was first supposed to be delivered on 2010/01/08 which was updated to 2010/01/11. 

Maybe its stuck in the tar sands.  (I kid, I kid) 

Let's give it until mid-next week.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh, it will get here all right, of that I am sure. 

There is really no hurry, but thanks for the update.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Okay, that's a nice added bonus and as I was one of the first to sign up, I have a question?

I'll assume that I'm on the recipient list, but where did you send it? I'll assume further that the address was obtained from PayPal...but I have three addys on record with them, one no longer good, while another is a mail drop which I do not check that often.

I'd hate like [email protected] for my mug to end up in the hands of some PC user.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I had to pay custom and duty on my mug, since NL is not considered part of Canada in the eyes of Canada Post.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I'm surprised they even found you...

No worries, you'll make it up during the tulip planting season, just stop tilting at all those wind mills.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kps said:


> I'm surprised they even found you...
> 
> No worries, you'll make it up during the tulip planting season, just stop tilting at all those wind mills.


Good one, kps. Won't see the tulips we planted in Oct. until July. Paix, mon ami.


----------

